# Kingsman Wood Stove



## greensngravy (Feb 4, 2017)

Coaly or drems, do you know anything about the old Canadian Kingsman stoves?  Interested in buying one.  They look like they are bulletproof:


----------



## royrizzle (Feb 4, 2017)

Bulletproof indeed . Canadian quality .


----------



## coaly (Feb 4, 2017)

One of the few still in business;
http://www.northweststoves.ca/stoves-fireplaces2/manufacturers/kingsman


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 5, 2017)

I was able to get this beautiful Kingsman stove!  It looks to be very seldom used.  I will post more pics when I can.  It measures about 30×30×30.  I think similar in size to the Fisher Grandpa Bear??


----------



## coaly (Feb 5, 2017)

Closer to the XL if it is 30 inches deep. Grandpa is only 22. (X30)
If it has a 10 inch outlet it was rated for 3000 sf.
Is it baffled internally?

Gave you your own thread so you can keep us informed as your install progresses or if you have questions.


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah I think that depth is wrong, I will take better measurements.  It's probably similar to the Grandpa Bear Fisher.


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 5, 2017)

Actual dimensions are 29.5"H (excl. pipe collar) x 19.5"D (excl. doors) x 28" W.


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 5, 2017)

28" wide for the box, 30" across top plate, 30" deep including the ash shelf.  So almost identical to the grandpa bear.


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 5, 2017)

Correction:  22" deep across top plate, 30" deep including ash plate and rear fan box.


----------



## greensngravy (Feb 6, 2017)

More pics:


----------

